# G4 Luffy vs Mihawk



## Finalbeta (Apr 24, 2015)

Mihawk would win this fight, but at what % can Luffy push him now?

Both characters are current, fighting on dressrosa, luffy is 100%;

Scenario 1: G4 Luffy vs 30% Mihawk
Scenario 2: G4 Luffy vs 50% Mihawk
Scenario 3: G4 Luffy vs 80% Mihawk

Bonus Scenario 1: G4 Luffy vs Mihawk (weakened the same as Doffy is)
Bonus Scenario 2: G4 Luffy + Zoro vs 100% Mihawk


----------



## Green Monkey (Apr 24, 2015)

Impossible to say since Mihawk has 0 durability feats. Not likely that Luffy landing too many hits on him anyways, but it's fair to assume that Mihawk takes every scenario other than 1 in which it's kind of a tossup.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 24, 2015)

Mihawk is equal to Shanks, he destroys at 30% and above.


----------



## Dunno (Apr 24, 2015)

Mihawk wrecks.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 24, 2015)

Wave said:


> Mihawk is equal to Shanks, he destroys at 30% and above.



Mihawk runs away when he sees Shanks


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 24, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> Mihawk runs away when he sees Shanks



His love for Shanks is too big. SBS confirmed.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 24, 2015)

Luffy beats only the 30% one .Loses everything else along with the bonus scenarios.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 24, 2015)

Admitt it you liked it


----------



## Kaiser (Apr 24, 2015)

The gear4 wank is horrible. He couldn't even put weakened Doflamingo down. Actually he even reacted and countered majority of his attacks


----------



## Ruse (Apr 24, 2015)

Only wins the first scenario, the gap between Luffy and guys like Mihawk is still pretty big at this point.


----------



## Etherborn (Apr 24, 2015)

Kaiser said:


> The Mihawk wank is horrible. He couldn't even put weakened pre-skip Luffy down. Actually he even reacted and countered majority of his attacks



You're right. G4 Luffy stomps. 

Do not take this post seriously.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 24, 2015)

Wave said:


> His love for Shanks is too big. SBS confirmed.



But his fear to lose the WSS title is bigger, he would run away from Buggy just in case...

Mihawk is legendary for his runs away.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 24, 2015)

Zuhaitz said:


> But his fear to lose the WSS title is bigger, he would run away from Buggy just in case...
> 
> Mihawk is legendary for his runs away.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 24, 2015)

Luffy wins every scenario because Mihawk only hits handicaped clowns.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 24, 2015)

zoro one shooted a a enemie of around his level in one atk(daz bones) while all fucked up(less than 30%) and some of you fucking think mihawk,someone much stronger than luffy is losing to him just because 30% health? 

mihawk bifurcates all scenarios


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Apr 24, 2015)

Shiny said:


> zoro one shooted a a enemie of around his level in one atk(daz bones) while all fucked up(less than 30%) and some of you fucking think mihawk,someone much stronger than luffy is losing to him just because 30% health?
> 
> mihawk bifurcates all scenarios



Pretty much this.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Apr 24, 2015)

Mihawk obliterates Luffy, that is a terrible matchup. Mihawks = Shanks, a  yonkou that blocked a bloodlusted Akainu's attack with one arm. Luffy is literally fighting his worst type of opponent (cutting) and they also happen to be one of the strongest characters in the series. Zoro would honestly put up a better fight in this case than any iteration of Luffy shown thus far.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 24, 2015)

DD (max) would high (mid) diff Luffy (G4) in fair fight.

Mihawk mid ( mid ) diffs DD and mid ( low ) diffs G4 Luffy.


----------



## ScottofFury (Apr 24, 2015)

Mihawk one shots


----------



## Gohara (Apr 24, 2015)

1. Luffy wins with around high difficulty.

2. Luffy wins with high to extremely high difficulty.

3. Mihawk wins with around high difficulty.  Maybe high to extremely high (closer to high than extremely high) difficulty.

4. Luffy and Zoro win with high to extremely high (closer to extremely high than high) difficulty.

Mihawk is around a good deal more powerful than Luffy IMO, but not to the point that Luffy can't put up a good fight against him.  Luffy can send a character around Doflamingo's level flying across a good portion of the city.  I see no reason to believe he isn't capable of doing the same to Mihawk.  Mihawk's firepower will be significantly tougher to deflect than Doflamingo's, though, which is partially why Mihawk should still win without too much trouble.  Mihawk likely has better Haki.


----------



## trance (Apr 25, 2015)

Mihawk swings his sword. Luffy dies.


----------



## DanElectro (Apr 25, 2015)

Mihawk annihilates.


----------



## King plasma (Apr 25, 2015)

Mohawk still too strong for him. If luffy can beat the likes of Beckman and Marco in a fair fight than he might have a shot at winning.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 25, 2015)

MIhawk runs away, It's his speciality.


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Apr 26, 2015)

25-30 % for Mihawk I think.


----------

